# WANTED: Golden Retriever in Fort Wayne, IN area!



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*rescue?*

what about this place?

http://www.grrace.org/


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, try GRRACE, and there are other Golden Retriever Rescues, you can find a listing here: http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Michelle, Peanuts Mom (screen name) has a litter ready Jan. 18th I think. Me and another member are meeting her in Terre Haute, IN to pick them up. Im not sure if she has any left, but they are fullblooded but do not have papers. If you have any questions, please PM me or her. Thanks!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Someone here sent me a pm asking how far I was willing to travel. The message was somehow deleted. I would travel 4 hours total.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Consider one of Peaches' puppies! (PeanutsMom) has them


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Puppies are soooooo much work! I'm considering it though! :doh:


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd did contact grreat.org. Waiting to hear back!:crossfing


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just wondering how your seach is going, have you found a golden rescue yet?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Nope, we haven't found one yet. The local rescue is keeping an eye out for me though. I'm not in a huge hurry as Scout is going to get spayed in two months. Also, my husband just got in a bad accident this week. Thank God he is ok but, the car is not. So, money wise it may be hard until early spring. Although, for the right dog I can try to make it work. We are getting Scout a kennel this week as she outgrew our borrowed one, we will get one big enough for two Goldens that's for sure!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I just found out that we don't have to pay the $1000 deductable on the car because the accident wasn't my husbands fault.  Sooo, back to our search for our next golden child!!! I can't believe I'm having this much trouble finding an adult golden around here? I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

have you tried www.grrand.org ? they have quite a few beauties listed on their site. This is a rescue close to me (louisville area)


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I just e-mailed about one I'd seen on craigslist to see if they are still looking for a home for him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

maybe Jenna (AquaClaraCanines) can find you another dog like she did for the woman in Nova Scotia... lol Jenna?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

This guy is in Fort Wayne shelter and could probably use some saving if you've considered a shelter boy 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9913100

Or this poor girl Lassie! Oh I shouldn't look at pet finder 
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10018551

Ok , last one  Chance is his name 
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10026918


----------

